# Hey hey !!



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

Ive never been here before !!

But a friend from another "pitbull" site led me here 

My names pookie !

Just wanted to join a forum without so much hate for my blue dog..

I never claimed him to be anything special.. or the best bred or gamest..

He is just a good puppy..

His name is Bull Sharkie Precipitation Bear, or Bear for short lol

He is a regular old blue mutt dog, nothing special in bloodlines or anything..

But to me he is a great dog and a very nice looking blue dog, not overdone or fat..

Welp, here are some pictures of him !!

This is him in his ugly puppy stage right now lol










side shot 










posing on my toilet  showing his "scary teeth"










You can see his muscles in these two, proving all blues arent chunky dogs !! (nothing wrong with that style if you like it)



















Anywho thanks for having me and my dog !!

oh he is 6 months old right now


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:welcome: He's freakin adorable


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

kg420 said:


> :welcome: He's freakin adorable


Thanks


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He's one handsome boy. Welcome to GP.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> He's one handsome boy. Welcome to GP.


Thank you 

I hope to contribute in some way.. of be a source on entertainment lol :hammer:


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

welcome over Pookie! You will like it here!


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

DirtyD said:


> welcome over Pookie! You will like it here!


Thanks D  !!! Glad you told me about this place !!!


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

no problem, bear is looking good as ever! PM redog to get into the working dog section that is worth checking out too


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey LOL glad u are here, now there will be 2 bears only one blue an the other red


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

great looking pup! There are a lot of pet bulls here, so welcome


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome pookie! You're from pitbull-chat aren't you I recognize that cute little pup  -wink-


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

super pretty pup ugly stage or not =]


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

DirtyD said:


> no problem, bear is looking good as ever! PM redog to get into the working dog section that is worth checking out too


lol even though he is having his uglies right now lol

Okay I will  Bear doesnt have to be "working" to get in does he?



apbt2010 said:


> Hey LOL glad u are here, now there will be 2 bears only one blue an the other red


Thank you so much lol

I would love to see the red Bear, I know a chocolate Bear on PBC



ames said:


> great looking pup! There are a lot of pet bulls here, so welcome


 thanks, I think so..
I wouldnt call him a pet bull, he is more of a regular old mutt in my mind.. I dont like giving added names to a mutt dog.. but thank you..



Lua said:


> Welcome pookie! You're from pitbull-chat aren't you I recognize that cute little pup  -wink-


I am  People dont seem to like all colors, so I was led here by D  I am sure Bear wont mine 
Thanks so much for noticing/liking Bear !!!

QUOTE=IzzosMommy;448539]super pretty pup ugly stage or not =][/QUOTE]

lol thanks so much  he would love you for liking him, i know it !! thanks though, i cant wait to see what he turns into..



pittylove77 said:


> welcome!


thank you so much !!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

welcome to GP  i think hes adorable!!!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL well he is chocloate and im apbtowner in PBC


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!He's a handsome guy


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to the pack! You will love it here! You have a fantastic looking dog!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Hi pookie, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

For a second I thought that was Blue nose Bella's girl I was like hey! How did you get her LOL... Welcome to the forum if Dirty D referred you I know your ok! Enjoy the site


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute dog! Welcome to the site


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

welcome to the sight your pup is super cute!!!

and no your dog doesn't have to be a working dog for you to get into that section

i'm sure you'll love it here, i know me and my mutts do!


----------

